# Spotted in Yokohama, Japan



## tom2517 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/6029/09272007229vj1.jpg
http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/2063/09272007230th4.jpg
http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/6049/09272007231qd1.jpg

[ADMIN EDIT - pics too big]


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

mann i love it. can you bring me one to switzerland? ;-)

thanks for sharing this


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you reduce the size of the pics please? They wont fit on my monitor LOL


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Good first post.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Loving the darker shade of silver

Nice post, but I'll move it into the R35 section


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice, thanks a lot. How far did you follow that transporter?


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

Yo Bean! Top ones mine...bottom yours!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

1POET said:


> Yo Bean! Top ones mine...bottom yours!


Naah... thyre on their way to Finland, to tests in nordic lappland... Top one mine, bottom for Juhis...

Yeah, great first post! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The brakes looks smaller or is it just me?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here you go:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks Hyrev, beat me to it.

looking incredible.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Where I live I see nothing but Toyota all day (new ones on transporters).
I will keep my eye out for this though.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Damn....I'm getting more and more interested you know....


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Damn....I'm getting more and more interested you know....


I was wondering if you might :smokin:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Damn....I'm getting more and more interested you know....


Its about time you came back to the fold Cem.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

1POET said:


> Yo Bean! Top ones mine...bottom yours!


My guess is that these are test mules yea? Doubt you would want one as I'm sure there abused more than a rented donkey.

Great pics...wonder why the tarps were up???


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I can feel the GT-R presence.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Those things are huge!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Where abouts in Yokohama?

I expect the brakes look small because they're under 20" wheels....


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Any suggestions what's hidden beneath the black tape on the wheels? Maybe some writing?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Kanzen said:


> Where abouts in Yokohama?


Nissan have a lot of facilities in Yokohama, main one being the Oppama plant which aslo has a small test track. Could have been around there....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

A beautiful sight to behold. Thanks for those images.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely beauty :thumbsup: 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for the pictures:thumbsup: Great first post:bowdown1: 

Hope they are not all coming fitted with a autobra though:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 










Dave:wavey:


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw some pics the other day on boasting 21 inch wheels wtf? I bet 21s will be an option.

Nissan GTR Proto » Blog Archive » GT-R Tires May Be 21″




Kanzen said:


> Where abouts in Yokohama?
> 
> I expect the brakes look small because they're under 20" wheels....


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

As much as I say I hate this car with a passion I bet I end up wanting one...I DON'T like the car in silver but I bet my bottom dollar "Vibrant Red" will do the trick of winning me over or black. It isn't a GT-R until it is black!  All hail the new crowned King??? We will see in a few weeks :bowdown1:


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

They can't keep this under wraps for much longer


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

The wraps could just be on those to protect the paintwork, a lot of new cars are delivered with similar covers. That's just speculation though 

Looks more sporty from those various angles than I thought it was, almost Porsche-like......


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

> The guerilla marketing strategy by Nissan this time is quite a funny one. "Carry 2 masked GT-Rs on a truck, and carry them through the streets of Tokyo." These photos were taken about a week and a half ago on the streets of Harajuku, and Aoyama. But according to the photographer, the hip people in Aoyama, nor the fashion geeks in Harajuku paid any attention to the masked car that was carried on a truck......no wonder...


GT Channel - New GT-R on the streets of Harajuku, Tokyo (kind of...)


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Hmmm are these leaked shots? If this was you or I we would have our cameras pressed up against the windows and under the chassis. 

Anyway they look mean as heck..........where did i put my deposit money


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Hmmm are these leaked shots? If this was you or I we would have our cameras pressed up against the windows and under the chassis.
> 
> Anyway they look mean as heck..........where did i put my deposit money


Very odd for sure, seems to me like Nissan is exposure huntin in the weeks before the official release. Either that or the truck driver "accidently" left the tarps up while he went and picked up a tonkatsu set...:chuckle:


----------



## TobyTuned (Mar 9, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Very odd for sure, seems to me like Nissan is exposure huntin in the weeks before the official release. Either that or the truck driver "accidently" left the tarps up while he went and picked up a tonkatsu set...:chuckle:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84481-black-mask-project.html

Notice the guy in the truck is dressed as described on the site. They also masked the truck itself, which is a bit over the top.


----------



## tom2517 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine aren't leaked shots. I was just visiting my girlfriend in Yokohama and walked by this truck with GTR on it. Those shots were taken with a Nokia phone, it operated really slow, if I had any decent camera with me at the time, I would have taken many more detailed photos.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Leaked........sussed.......come on Mr Nissan tell us the truth


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Damn....I'm getting more and more interested you know....


Here's some encouragement:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Why would they run a truck through Busan Korea? Nissan won't enter the Korean market for at least 2-3 years, although Infiniti has been around for awhile.

But that is titillating. I think I'd crash my car if I saw that go past me in Seoul. Fecking marketing. I don't even want, nor can afford the bloody thing, it'll never be as sensuously beautiful as a BNR32, and yet now I'm all caught up in the hype.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> Why would they run a truck through Busan Korea? Nissan won't enter the Korean market for at least 2-3 years, although Infiniti has been around for awhile.
> 
> But that is titillating. I think I'd crash my car if I saw that go past me in Seoul. Fecking marketing. I don't even want, nor can afford the bloody thing, it'll never be as sensuously beautiful as a BNR32, and yet now I'm all caught up in the hype.




You will come around to the legend continuing mate its just a matter of time.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

There was a post on PS3 GT5 Grand tourismo site.

They drove them all over the city.

幕張メッセ周辺に新型GT-Rが出現 - グランツーリスモ・ドットコム

Here, outside Tokyo Game Show




"Tokyo Game Show 2007" BIJINESUDEI first day and on September 20, Makuhari Messe venue and the surrounding roads Nissan is scheduled to announce the new GT-R-laden trailer is orbiting. 

The sensational case had happened in the game show held twice in the prologue, the Gran Turismo 5 Immediately following the presentation. One trailer was Makuhari Messe on the street in front of the face showed, but a pile of aluminum container there to look at the Holy two GT-R. Before and after a fake charity that although the attention is horrendously, wait for the light and is soon surrounded by a crowd of people. Game Show coverage of visiting journalists was also the advent of Surprise DATTARASHIKU trailer, the trailer追ISUGAっthe figure was around to take a picture and see. 

In this new GT-R, December 13th, to be released in the Gran Turismo 5 prologue, to be recorded.


----------

